# It could be on It's way



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

now in the Midwest/Great Lakes & Lake Effect Snow

STORM MAY BRING SNOW TO THE MIDWEST AND GREAT LAKES FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY... LAKE-EFFECT SNOW TO FOLLOW... HEAVY STORMS IN THE SOUTHEAST....VERY COLD WEATHER NEXT WEEK WITH A LATE-WEEK SNOWSTORM POSSIBLE.

Now that we are going into the winter months, I will do my best to post more updates and give you links to computer models and such. Also, as you noticed below, I am doing more long-range maps for potential snow, ice and storms. These are maps that are used to show you areas where I am looking for potential snowstorms. Snow accumulation maps will be done when I feel confident the snowstorm is coming.

My points for the day...

1. The severe weather map is for today and tomorrow since the front will stationary across the eastern Carolinas into southern Georgia. Today, the storms that develop will be in response to the system moving out across the Northeast and by tomorrow, the next trough digging into the Midwest where regenerate heavy thunderstorms by later afternoon. We also have to watch for a band of heavy rain setting up across parts of eastern Virginia Friday.

Another round of storms may develop Saturday from central New York through Central Pennsylvania into western Virginia as the cold front blasts across that area. We may see gusty storms with winds up to 60 mph and brief, intense rains. Those of you going to the Penn State game, be prepared for a lousy day of weather.

2. I placed an area of snow across the Midwest into the Great Lakes late Friday into Saturday. The upper-level low will dig into the Midwest and the surface storm will develop near Indiana. That means a band of snow will develop across the Midwest and more into Michigan. It's possible that winds will gust to 40 mph while it is snowing hard across Michigan Saturday, making it a nasty day.

3. Lake-effect snow will develop Saturday and last through Sunday. The favored lake-effect zones of Michigan, Northeastern Ohio, northwestern Pennsylvania, western New York and Ontario will pick up 2-12 inches of snow. It will snow across the Mountains of western Pennsylvania, West Virginia into North Carolina as well.

4. I placed an area of snow across the Great Lakes into the East on the long range. The big story will be how cold it will get next week. Another round of lake-effect snow will occur. The question becomes, can we get the coastal storm to form and throw snow back into the cold air? The models yesterday had the storm, but have backed off. Okay, so that's the normal way things work. I still think the trough will dig in and become negative tilted, which will lead to a storm develop off of Virginia. That storms will pull northeast and it will snow all the way down to the I-95 corridor. That's not hype, it is just the possibility of what I see happening.

Special Links
*GFS Model
*NAM Model


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

My fingers are crossed. Better FF the plow!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Check out the maps I posted....Under Snow Maps....


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't. I need to have a pro account to view them


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I posted them on this site just find snow maps and click on it...It should work..


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

If it is this thread then you have to log in to see them

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=69077


----------

